# Comments on the P229R-DAK



## .5461 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any at all?

Im going into the US Coast Guard in a few months and I've learned that that is the pistol that thy issue, and was also wondering if anyone knew of a general price range for a used one. I would like to pick one up as a practice gun to learn on before i get there(and inevitably make myself look like an idiot at sum point while there).

Thanks


----------



## .5461 (Jan 22, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I responded to your other post on the P229, but to add my opinion and general knowledge, I'll tell you that the P229 is VERY popular. It is kind of the younger brother the the P228 which was and still is hailed as one of the finest Sigs ever made. It is also available in multiple calibers.

It conceals better than a P226, but not THAT much better. It is a well made, well balanced firearm.

You would not likely have any regrets. As to price, that is too regional for me to comment on, but if you buy used, go with a CPO from Sig. They have been worked over back at Sig before being resold.

A Sig dealer I've dealt with with VERY favorable results is Steve at SCPfirearms.com He's very easy to deal with and his prices are very competitive.


----------

